# Do your poodles have a favorite toy?



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

By the time Toddy was just a few months old and still in her puppy fur, we had bought bushels of toys for her, but she loved this little soft reindeer toy and carried it around with her everywhere. She is now 5 years old. We had misplaced this toy during a move a couple of years ago, and I just found it again a few days ago. She was so excited when I gave it back to her, and has hardly put it down since. She even sleeps with it in her paws or next to her. Even though she has tons of toys lying around, she has never been so "bonded" with any other toy. Our male toy poodle Coco (who has gone to the bridge) was the same way about this soft ball toy. Do your poodles have one toy that they like more than any others? Would love pictures if you do.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Sadly, Chanter loves stuffy's but they don't last because he tears them apart. I wish they did!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz is hard on stuffed toys, but she still has a Santa Clause from before Christmas, sans all stuffing and squeakers, that she loves. She's also very fond of the flat ones that look like road-kill...Skineezies, maybe?


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jem's only 15 weeks but she loves her skinnzee toys (the flat stuffing free toys). I think because right now it's the only type she can squeek on her own and it's so fun to fling around. I had to buy her a second one so I could wash the first one I bought her! 

Attached picture of Jem with her fox skinnzee.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

RunChanter said:


> Sadly, Chanter loves stuffy's but they don't last because he tears them apart. I wish they did!


@RunChanter: You're not alone. Charlie is a shredder dog. Anything on the floor and he will shred them off. Haha. Not so funny when DH found his design pattern torn and shredded from limb to limb.

@OP: Charlie's favorite toy will be anything from Nylabone and bully stick but I try to wean him off of bully stick by introducing him to a bunch of Nylabone stuff and it works so far but he misses his bully stick though I can tell.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou LOVES this pink hollow soft ball!!
She could destroy it if she wanted to, but she chews on it gently, and plays with it everyday!! She has several toys, but this is definitely her favorite!
She brings it to me soI can throw it for her to catch it in the air or to play fetch 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My kids love the teeny beanie babies that come in happy meals. Omar had a tigger doll that he used to "calm" himself when he was a puppy. Sure wish I had video of that. LOL. He reeaaaally loved that tigger doll. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

tricky's favourite toy is a large wiggle giggle ball that i bought opie at crufts last year. he played with it once and then left it to gather dust in his toy box. it was so funny watching tricky to lug it up on the sofa and into the basket when she was really tiny. it probably weighed as much as her


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi LOVES her stuffed bear. It is kept on top of the fridge to keep her from loving it to death when she isn't playing with it.  My mom has had to repair Bear at least half a dozen times now. She breaks out the needle and thread and fixes whatever is coming apart.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz is still very attached to this one. The squeeker is gone, but the rope inside must be sewn in. He also has one exactly like it that is a squirrel. It is also a shred of material split open, but I haven't had the heart to throw them away.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly LOVES her Lamb Chop! Doesn't everyone love Sherie Lewis's Lamb Chop? She has had her Lamb Chop since I brought her home at 16 weeks and although it has been washed and mended numerous times, it's still her baby!
So here's Molly with Lamb Chop 'then' and 'now'!

P.S. I recently was able to find another one to put in 'reserve' hahaha!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tika didn't have a favourite toy until 2 or 3 years ago. She has always liked squeaky toys but I have to find a squeak that I can live with because she will just lay there, squeaking, until I tell her to "drop it". One day, 2 or 3 years ago, I bought a Stuffing Free Gator, basically two big squeakers in a green cover with eyes and "spikes". 

She _loves_ it and carries it with her everywhere. She squeaks both ends, nibbles on the eyes/spikes, and flings it down the stairs for herself to go fetch (gotta love a dog that will entertain herself with out getting into mischief :act-up. If I pick up the toy when she isn't looking she wanders the house until she finds it (if I hide it so she can't see it she sniffs all around the house) and then sits there staring at it until I give it back to her. Or if someone steps on it, usually by the door or next to the bed, she goes racing off to get it. 

I don't know what she does to her toys but, they get grubby super fast! I can't toss this toy into the washing machine (it floats) so I have actually scrubbed the darn thing with baking soda and a brush when _I_ can't stand it anymore. I can't find them here :canada: so when I go to the States I buy one at PetSmart. She has a really gross one (my opinion, not hers :rolffleyes outside, a clean-ish one inside, and I have a spare put away in the closet. 

The things we do for our puppies! :embarrassed:


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Milo with his favorite squeaky bone! Curled up asleep with it lol.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Indie loves her ball. Any ball. ALL balls.


----------



## Reiko (Mar 9, 2013)

*Zuki's Favorite Toys*

:bump2:

Zuki :love2: his toys.

Zuki's #1 favorite for the past year or so has been his brown squirrel squeaker toy (rightmost in photo). It has one big squeaker in the body, and another for the neck and head. This brand/model has lasted an impressively long time for him! It's nice because it is easy for us to throw via its tail. We got it at Pet Food Express. Sadly, we haven't seen it there for quite awhile, so we'll have to look around.

Recently my husband brought back a SPOT Skinneeez Stuffing Free Plush Fox (orange, second from left) from a trip out of town. Now Zuki has a new favorite! He loved it from the moment he saw/heard it. It has a small squeaker in the tail and one in the head. But it's hard to throw without any weight in :/

The Loofa Dogs are always a top favorite. Unfortunately, they never last long (a month?) with their stuffings torn out. Here's his most recent one with its brain stuffs coming out. See how his tail is wagging. We've gone through 3 or 4. I don't think we'll keep spending money on these. Funny how he is not interested in the 6" one -- it has to be at least 12". It seems you can buy them anywhere.

My favorite and another top contender is what we call his Cat-Bear Toy. It's actually called the Patchwork Grizzly Lenny Greybar Dog Toy. It's soft and squeaky. It's part of a series (Patchwork Grizzly/Gus).

He also likes to play fetch with his various tennis balls. But I think he loves his stuffed(or not) toys the best


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Muff has his 'Bingo.' It's a floppy pink flamingo thing. The look on his sweet little face when Tango, the pig, steals Bingo could break your heart. 

Trust me, it can be a bit of a battle getting Bingo away from Tango so Muff can hide it under the couch. Muff will proudly strut around the house with that half dead looking thing, but, it makes him happy.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Geeze, I got all excited thinking OP, Petitpie's DH, was back......

Talk about another really old thread here.................lots of them lately.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Welll...............Lambchop is still #1 and what's funny is I bought her a new one just like the old one (who is now missing an ear) but she knows the difference and ALWAYS will get the 'old' Lambchop before the new one! I've washed both in the washing machine or by hand many times, so I don't have the foggiest idea how she can tell the difference!
She has expanded her 'very favs' to include a 4" Dr. Noys Frog!!!! I originally bought it last year but it got really grimy too, so I bought another one so she would always have a clean one.........but like Lambchop, she can tell the difference and prefers the old one!
Beats Me how she knows........:dontknow:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My first poodle was one of those scary intelligent ones. She knew the names of all her toys and had a favorite rope zebra. She never destroyed any of her toys. One day our GSD got into her toys and "killed" the zebra. Poor, sad poodle girl cried real tears when she saw her toy. My current poodles really share the same favorite toy... Simon, their Jack Russell Terror!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I just like revisiting this thread because Molly was so stinkin' cute as a puppy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> Geeze, I got all excited thinking OP, Petitpie's DH, was back......
> 
> Talk about another really old thread here.................lots of them lately.
> 
> VQ



This is a fun thread, but VQ, you are right there has been tons of necroposting lately, resurrecting ancient threads. Some are fun to look at a gain, some not so much. Not our usual style either.


----------



## Reiko (Mar 9, 2013)

*Old Threads*



lily cd re said:


> This is a fun thread, but VQ, you are right there has been tons of necroposting lately, resurrecting ancient threads. Some are fun to look at a gain, some not so much. Not our usual style either.


The Merits of Resuscitating Old Threads


----------

